
Let's stop using the slavery analogy (master/slave).  Any ideas? - inieves
This was prompted by studying some of the differences between MySQL and MariaDB... where the use of the terms of &quot;master&quot; and &quot;slave&quot; is making me want to puke.<p>I would propose leader&#x2F;follower or even guru&#x2F;disciple...<p>Seriously... any other thoughts&#x2F;ideas?<p>I will happily email the results of this feedback to both organizations.
======
mtmail
I believe in Django it became leader/follower
[https://github.com/django/django/pull/2692](https://github.com/django/django/pull/2692)
(discussion from 2014
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7801646](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7801646))

------
davelnewton
Why not just look at all the other places that have already brought this up
and adopt one of those?

------
informatimago
Leaders often walk behind their “followers”. Disciples could teach a thing or
two to gutus. We’re all equal, so write software accordingly! You make me puke
trying to write software with an oppressive structure while trying to hude it
under leniant terms !

~~~
mojomark
> We’re all equal, so write software accordingly!

This is a good point. Any node in a robust network (healthy society) has the
capacity to lead should a current lead node fail or simply have exhausted it's
alloted time in the leadership position (e.g. for fair-sharing of energy or
maintenance resources). This network simply needs to be structured to support
a dynamic shift in power. However, even distributed systems typically use some
degree of heirarchy to improve efficiency (1). Just look at the Borg Queen
herself (2).

So, you probably will always need some term to refer to the striations in
nodal roles, even if those roles are very temporarily assigned (i.e. the
mobility of nodes accross those striations is fluid).

FWIW, I don't find "master/slave" any more or less offensive than "Little/Big
Endian".

1\.
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.cs.montclair.edu/~wangd/IJFCS_Vol15No3Jun04.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwjPvq_B_KjdAhXJqlkKHdo6DWQQFjABegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw25PcUOmnDWQuT8ra9fCCxu&cshid=1536326079103)

2\. [http://memory-alpha.wikia.com/wiki/Borg_Queen](http://memory-
alpha.wikia.com/wiki/Borg_Queen)

------
decasteve
master/worker, queen/worker, mentor/apprentice, mentor/protege, alpha/beta,
teacher/student, star/planet, coach/athlete.

